# Speed Ferries .Com



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Went to France and back yesterday, £10 each way! was dreading the trip in the rough sea, but it was a far better trip than on a, conventional ferry and far quicker.
Pity the boat can't take large motorhomes otherwise I would use it every time.
So we are now stocked with booze for the next year (eternal optimist me), 100 litres of wine, 4 bottles of brandy.
We buy most of our wine at Inter Cave, Calais, they had a tasting of this years Beaujolais Nouveau in progress when we arrived, couldn't resist a case or two of that as well. 

PS. Will be of the air for a while after the weekend, the move to Scotland is Monday, only eight weeks since we first saw 'ar wee hoose'


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

guzzijim said:


> PS. Will be of the air for a while after the weekend, the move to Scotland is Monday, only eight weeks since we first saw 'ar wee hoose'


Fantastic. I'd forgotten about that. It's a really beautiful area. Can you get broadband up there?

Gerald


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> guzzijim said:
> 
> 
> > PS. Will be of the air for a while after the weekend, the move to Scotland is Monday, only eight weeks since we first saw 'ar wee hoose'
> ...


Broadband yes but only 1meg, or something like that, should go into panic mode any time soon!!


----------

